# Dock Diving Event



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

For anyone who might be interested, there is a dock diving event this weekend in Murrieta. Here is a link for information.

Splash Dogs - 2013 Events: Upcoming Events


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla loves dock diving, but loves swimming even more so we will probably never be able to compete because once she is in the pool I always have to go in a get her. She is a hoot. We have a place near us that we can practice about once a month. I keep it to the warm months, which in Florida is about 8 months out of the year.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like Splash Dog offers titles, do you think Max will go for one?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Brave said:


> Looks like Splash Dog offers titles, do you think Max will go for one?


No titles for Max. While he loves to retrieve in the water and swim, jumping for distance off the dock is not his thing. He is a little too big.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I would love to go to this event, but it's about 2 hours from Los Angeles it seems (Mapquest). My pups had pretty long drives home when I got them, but not pushing 2 hours. 

Maybe they will be fine, and I need to get a SUV so I can travel far with my dogs. I have a coupe 2 door and it's not that great for travel with dogs. I got the car 6 years ago before having any dogs! 

If I only knew, I would had got an SUV type car haha


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

Melfice said:


> I would love to go to this event, but it's about 2 hours from Los Angeles it seems (Mapquest). My pups had pretty long drives home when I got them, but not pushing 2 hours.
> 
> Maybe they will be fine, and I need to get a SUV so I can travel far with my dogs. I have a coupe 2 door and it's not that great for travel with dogs. I got the car 6 years ago before having any dogs!
> 
> If I only knew, I would had got an SUV type car haha


I needed a new vehicle this spring and turned down a sporty ride for a dorky little Honda Fit to take Jaxx with me. And I spent 2 years building a motorcycle and I planned on riding the wheels off it . The bike sat all summer because I couldnt take hime with me. So I'm going to sell it .


----------

